# Warsaw Poland couple shots



## SlaviusKing (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,
First station of my trip to east-central europe is Warsaw in Poland.
I had bad weather so the pictures are not so bright. Anyway take a loot at my work 


Thanks


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

SlaviusKing said:


> Hi,
> First station of my trip to east-central europe is Warsaw in Poland.
> I had bad weather so the pictures are not so bright. Anyway take a loot at my work
> 
> ...


it's a very beautiful city.

I did not imagine that Warsaw was one city much beautiful one.


----------



## equivoque (Jul 29, 2005)

Beautiful pictures. Thanks! I really love Warsaw!!!


----------



## Eldorado (Sep 10, 2003)

great work! very nice pictures!


----------



## SlaviusKing (Feb 11, 2005)

I forgot. The pictures have been taken on saturday morning just before, and after the rain


----------



## Dreamliner (Jul 18, 2005)

Beautiful! I had no idea Warsaw was such an attractive, clean and prosperous city.


----------



## AdamT (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you for the beautiful pictures! Great job in a great city!


----------



## MAR_tm (Feb 13, 2005)

even warsaw looks here guite cosy somehow...


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tomesh (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow really nice especially when considering the weather was pretty bad  often if your not careful Warsaw can look horrible in bad weather but you did a great job


----------



## alepasztet (Dec 1, 2004)

really, really great shots! belive me i haven't seen better pics of Warsaw than yours. great job, thanks!


----------



## maciekwr (Dec 5, 2004)

wow, I'm really impressed. Wonderful photos, great job. It shows how elegant Warsaw is. Thanks.


----------



## KREZ (Sep 19, 2002)

God, I miss it... Good work!


----------



## maciekwr (Dec 5, 2004)

what's the second station in your eastern-european trip??????? Do you ahve any other photo threads here?


----------



## Zbiechu (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice photos 

If You want to see how it was "beautifull" in 1944 (Warsaw uprising), please take a look:
http://wilk.wpk.p.lodz.pl/~whatfor/kris1.htm 

17 parts. Many photos.

Fu**in nazis.


----------



## SlaviusKing (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,
I'm really happy to see, that my pictures can be interesting. If I'll get some time I try to put here the photos from Gdansk. I didn't reach Krakow because I had no time to stay in Poland anymore. Anyway I got the chance to see Prague through one...  day, and finally back home.

What can I say. Interesting trip, good food (I think little less salty  but ok, nice people, and so on


----------



## Jacek (Mar 18, 2004)

Bring them on !


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Great stuff - thanks


----------



## decapitated (Feb 12, 2005)

Really nice You gotta have really good equipment, the pics are really cool. Thanks


----------



## Ullgive (Apr 23, 2005)

Interesting pictures but I still think that Warsaw is a bit nicer than that.


----------

